# Smok Xcube Ultra



## Slav (15/8/16)

Looking for this mod. Anybody know who has stock?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slav (19/8/16)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slav (22/8/16)

Boop baaamp

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (22/8/16)

Have arrived. Will be up on our site later today or this eve 

www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## Slav (23/8/16)

Yessssa

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slav (23/8/16)

Not up though

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (23/8/16)

Its up now. Sorry about that.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/8/16)

Will it be available at Vapecon? Put me name on one of it is!
Just watched a YouTube review on it - looks amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (23/8/16)

Ordered mine 5minutes ago.


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

@Slav did you manage to get one?

I got mine at the Sir Vape stand on Saturday and loving it with my Uwell Crown 2. It is a stunning device - love everything about it and more!!!
@Sir Vape thanks for bringing this in!!!! Now, to find coils for me Uwell Crown 2...eish...

@KZOR did you get yours yet?


----------



## KZOR (29/8/16)

@Rude Rudi .....for sure m8.
Loving it. Updated firmware and doing setting with my phone already. 
Just need to get me a mage RDA to complete (what I think) would be a great setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (29/8/16)

I got mine yes. It's such a beautiful device and works very well.. now i need to find a sleeve because if i ever drop it I will have a stroke.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Slav said:


> now i need to find a sleeve because if i ever drop it I will have a stroke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yes, needs a sleeve but hope it doesn't cover the lights. If you find any, please let me know... As it is still new, no local vendors stock this (yet).
@Sir Vape please advise...?


----------



## Slav (29/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @Rude Rudi .....for sure m8.
> Loving it. Updated firmware and doing setting with my phone already.
> Just need to get me a mage RDA to complete (what I think) would be a great setup.


My vaping tour app crashes thwthe whlle time. How did you update it?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Slav said:


> My vaping tour app crashes thwthe whlle time. How did you update it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Mine ran fine from the get-go. When I checked for an update it said my firmware, etc was up to date so no issues on my side.


----------



## Slav (29/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mine ran fine from the get-go. When I checked for an update it said my firmware, etc was up to date so no issues on my side.


You're probably on iphone then. The android app crashes so ill wait for that to get updated

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Slav said:


> You're probably on iphone then. The android app crashes so ill wait for that to get updated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yip, iPhone works 100%...
Good luck!


----------



## Slav (30/8/16)

Updated my mod yesterday. I must say i prefer the previous firmware version. The delay before firing was better for when I lock the mod. Now when I lock it it fires slightly within the 5 clicks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

I haven't noticed this...


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (30/8/16)

We have! http://www.afrivape.co.za/Mod-Devices/smok-x-cube-ultra-220w-mod?sort=p.price&order=DESC&limit=30

Beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaher619 (9/10/16)

Any vendors in Cape Town have stock of this mod?


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (10/10/16)

Zaher619 said:


> Any vendors in Cape Town have stock of this mod?


We have stock and deliver to Cape Town, delivery to major centres for orders over R1200 is free.

http://www.afrivape.co.za/Mod-Devices/smok-x-cube-ultra-220w-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaher619 (10/10/16)

Thanks but I would prefer to deal with a shop I can walk into and deal face to face.


----------

